# Craigslist



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone else have a problem with being "flagged" constantly for posting about upcoming kids on Craigslist???

This is getting so old that it is pathetic. They are also flagging another person that I know that has bottle baby bucklings (Nubians) and they flag him instantly because they are bottle babies - come on!

Craigslist specifically states - legal sales of livestock is allowed..... 


Just curious.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats weird


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i have the same thing happen..
try quoting the 'craigslist rules' in your post. worked for me.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Think it just depends on when the 'flaggers' on. Sometimes I have trouble and others stay on for the full 45 days or until sold. Like pp said try quoting the legal livestock.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I have the same problem. I almost always get flagged on Spokane and Seattle CLs. About a week ago I put up about 4 posts...Seattle, Yakima, Spokane, Tri Cities....they all got flagged EXCEPT for the Tri Cities one) within 10 minutes. :hair: Uhhgg, flaggers drive me nuts.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Craigslist is full of self proclaimed moderators who can make life really annoying. I've even had some of my poultry ads flagged. Do tell me, what's wrong with selling chicks slightly beneath hatchery prices? :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

yep, happens to me to. Get flagged all the time. :roll:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

what's funny is i've noticed i only get flagged when i'm selling an animal that someone else is selling.. but mines lower .. someone did it to the boers all the time.. and everytime there were other boer advertisements


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

I've tried putting my mini lop rabbits on there a million times and every time I'm flagged in like 10 minutes. I didn't think you could sell animals on there? I thought you could just charge a "rehoming" fee. I even put "rehoming fee" in my ad to see if that helped with the flagging and nope. Then I browse and see tons of other livestock for sale that didn't get flagged. What the heck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have gotten flagged before to.....I think those people are really bored and don't have anything better to do.......  It is very aggravating... :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is there any admin for that site? I mean there has to be a way to validate that you are real and have the right to post your add.

THere is a specific section where you can sell livestock. Took me a bit to find it though and I cant remember where it was.

I just post my forsale adds on http://www.goatfinder.com http://www.goatseeker.com and http://www.hoobly.com


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, no, there is no admin type that can help in these situations. I have been trying for a year. We all have even been petitioning for a section specifically for livestock sales for breeders - but they just won't do it for our area


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My problem with craigslist is getting ad responses to a 'puppy ad' when I advertised my horse! 
One lady wouldn't give up so I emailed her and told her if she emailed me again, I would report her. I didn't get another email from her and if I COULD figure out how to report email harrassment . . . .I would. :slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never posted anything for sale on craigslist before :shrug: Hubby gets on there and looks at it all the time though... I might try posting on it this year.. It is a shame that people have nothing better to do that irritate people trying to advertise their animals! :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My problem with craigslist is getting ad responses to a 'puppy ad' when I advertised my horse!
> One lady wouldn't give up so I emailed her and told her if she emailed me again, I would report her. I didn't get another email from her and if I COULD figure out how to report email harrassment . . . .I would. :slapfloor:


 How funny....way to go...what ever works...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I get flagged sometimes. But only for the Seattle craigslist. People have way too much time on their hands up there!! Sheesh. I offer in the ad to meet in WA and they still flag! I had one lady email me too and chew me out. I responded oh so nicely and explained everything and told her to have a lovely day, she understood and was nice back!! There is a lot of Nigerian breeders up there now, so maybe that's why, like SDK mentioned.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yes, Olivia, I get flagged on Seattle almost everytime. I can't believe someone actually emailed to chew you out on that, musta had A LOT of extra time on their hands! :doh: I do think it's because there are quite a few nigerian breeders in that area and don't want us taking their customers. They must feel threatened by our gorgeous animals. :wink: lol! I hate flaggers!! :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had to post this - I was just reading on craigslist - and read this add - but when I got to the end - my jaw hit the ground!

All babies are raised on pasterized milk, banded (if necessary), dehorned, vaccinated, socialized (they are raised in the house the first week, and tend to like TV LOL. They are ready at 7 days of age for their new homes. ALL BUCK kids required a 50% depoist non-refundable (unless something happens to the kid in our care) or are *banded at 5 days*.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, that's not good at all. Maybe you should email them and try to educate them, in a NICE way of course. That's really not good for babies that young at all. What kind of goats are these?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

toggs - and I think some saanens also - not sure


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Banding at 5 days isnt a bad thing. There is not scientific backing for waiting to band. Some say they wait to band so that everything can develope and the chance of UC is lessoned -- there is no proof that this will help. Some even say that the urethra shrinks once the testosterone is out of the body. :shrug: I like to wait just in case there is a buyer who wants a buck. But I wont wait past 8 weeks.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with stacy, but what got me was ready to go home at seven days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They are bottle babies Talitha -- so they figure by the time they are 7 days they are good on the bottle and can go to their new homes as bottle babies


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Back to Craigs List, I noticed my ads in Seattle are always getting flagged off, but I keep putting them on there, it is really irritating! I did find a couple of really nice people last year that bought some of my goats up there. 
Oh and before we had the livestock section, I used the general for sale, I think it was just in the general section and I did okay not getting flagged off, but in the pet section forget it!!

What about posting for people that can't have cow's milk??
Just a thought..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had some contact me for milk - but "technically" in Washington and Idaho, you can't sell milk without a dairy license. But......

Also - I have put on my adds that they are wonderful milkers - so I guess time will tell!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

according to the terms you cant sell goats on CL but I see it all the time.

here is the link to information on flagging http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/fl ... moderation

I remember reading some place on CL that farm animals were made an exception but I dont see that anymore :shrug:

list of prohibited items
http://www.craigslist.org/about/prohibited.items



> Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. Re-homing with small adoption fee OK
> Pet animal parts, blood, or fluids - including but not limited to stud/breeding service


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe it is alright to sell goats on CL since they are livestock. When you're posting under Farm and Garden, it's fine.....this is what it says on CL...

farm/garden for sale (legal sales of agricultural livestock OK)


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> They are bottle babies Talitha -- so they figure by the time they are 7 days they are good on the bottle and can go to their new homes as bottle babies


 :greengrin: I didna see that. :greengrin:


----------



## lorna (May 12, 2008)

Personally I would be very leery of any animal transactions on CL. When I first started doing dog rescue i posted some dogs on there and had what seemed like every scammer in the area replying with crazy things like shipping dogs sight unseen to referring to the wrong breed. I have since learned that many people are on there trying to get animals to sell for medical research. There are also a lot of animal hoarders that use CL, as the shelters and rescues and local breeders are wise to them.

I am not suggesting to never use it, but PLEASE :worried: use extreme caution and be extra diligent in checking out anyone you deal with through it.

Lorna


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lorna - I totally agree, that using CL you have to be very cautious. I personally screen every home that I sell to, and have never had an issue with my goatie kids. Now the lady that I got my Paint Mare from on CL scammed me REAL good - but that is ok. my goaties are in a better place now and I love my mare even with the truth not all told on her.

I do get some crazy emails - but I am pretty good at being able to spot a scam pretty darn quick.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I like looking around on there to see what there is and I've put my boys up for stud on there. (no responses though) Right now there's this one doe that looks so sweet that a lady got from an auction.

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/1009918022.html


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

There is a section on Craigslist where you can question why you were flagged. I had listed a cow once (obviously livestock for sale); but she was a free marten (never can be bred), halter broke, used in our petting zoo, and advertised as a pet cow. I know the chances of finding a home for a "pet" cow are slim, but I had worded it that way so the person would know it wasn't a wild animal to be tangeld with. When i got flagged, i went on the place where you can ask why you were flagged - the people suggested it was because I used the word "pet"; so ran the ad without the word PET and it was not flagged. I currently have bottlefed pygmy goats advertised and even though I mention they are already friendly, I left the word pet out; have not been flagged yet but also haven't sold them!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe that's why I keep getting flagged....in some of my ads I put "make great little pets" or something like that. My goodness, some people are so picky!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whats wrong with stating Pets?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can't have "pet" sales, only livestock sales on CL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but they say you can list pets with a small rehoming fee :shrug: So if it is the word pet that is causing all the flagging why do I see dogs on there all the time?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They have a Pets section for rehoming dogs, cats, etc. and then there is a Farm and Garden section for livestock sales, cattle, hogs, etc. But if you post goats for sale under Farm and Garden and have the word "pet" or "pets" in the ad, people like to flag you sometimes. Because you can't "sell" pets on CL, only rehome. But you can't put goats for sale in Pets section because they only want pets on there that need to be rehomed/adopted for a small fee. Hope that all made sense.

Edited to ad something. :doh:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Kylee, nothing about CL makes much sense. =\


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I recently put something like this in my ad. "According to CraigsList rules, legal sales of livestock are allowed. While our goats are mainly pets, they are livestock, so are allowed to be listed here as for sale." Something to that effect and haven't been flagged yet. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

olivia where did you find that about the sale of livestock? because I saw it once but I havent been able to find it since


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

It is when you post an ad and choose which category you want. Go to "Farm and Garden" should be right next to that.


----------

